# Celty is on his way to the Rainbow Bridge



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Our beloved baby lost his battle with Lymphoma yesterday. He was only 5 and my first. We are so over whelmed with grief. We first learned of his cancer on Easter March 2013. He fought hard and had a great summer but his cancer was just too aggressive. 

He was by far one of those once in a lifetime dogs. He had a huge personality and an even bigger attitude which we loved. I always said he was pissed he was the dog! He was so loving and so much fun and acted like a puppy until the very end. He loved playing chase, tug of war, walking, running, swimming and snuggling on my lap. He thought he was a lap dog even though he was almost 100 lbs. He was everyone's favorite and touched us all so deep.

I am so lost and don't how I am going to get through this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaime*



Jaime2061 said:


> Our beloved baby lost his battle with Lymphoma yesterday. He was only 5 and my first. We are so over whelmed with grief. We first learned of his cancer on Easter March 2013. He fought hard and had a great summer but his cancer was just too aggressive.
> 
> He was by far one of those once in a lifetime dogs. He had a huge personality and an even bigger attitude which we loved. I always said he was pissed he was the dog! He was so loving and so much fun and acted like a puppy until the very end. He loved playing chase, tug of war, walking, running, swimming and snuggling on my lap. He thought he was a lap dog even though he was almost 100 lbs. He was everyone's favorite and touched us all so deep.
> 
> I am so lost and don't how I am going to get through this.


Jaime

I can't tell you how sorry I am-I know my Smooch and Snobear are caring for him.
Hold on to your other Golden tight-you two can comfort one another! I have added him to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-19.html#post3357170


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. RIP, sweet Celty.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear about Celty, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! No matter how long or short their time it is never long enough. Hugs to you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's so unfair...he was only 5. I don't know how I'm getting thru it either. Whether 5 years or 11 1/2, it's too short for these wonderful 'people' in our lives.

All I can offer, after 3 1/2 weeks is that the pain lessens. The grief and sorrow stay. Each day goes by and we get one day farther from that horrific pain.

He will live in your heart forever. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Five is way to young. My heart breaks for you. So many go too soon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free at the Bridge Celty - healthy once more


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sincerely sorry. I know what you are going through... It is hard when our furry angels go to the bridge. It has been four months for my Ylan. I will miss and honor her everyday for the rest of my life. My heart goes to you so you begin to make sense of things again... Sleep softly gorgeous Celty...


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss, I know how deep your pain is. Take comfort in the wonderful, love filled and joyous life that you gave Celty. You gave him the most loving gift possible when you freed him from his pain, even though it causes you so much. He'll be waiting for you with all of our other wonderful babies that have gone before him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Celty. Five is way too young! R.I.P. Celty....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your Celty. I am so sorry. I hope that you will stay here on the forum and use it as a place to help you heal. Losing your pup so early is so unfair, I think it makes it particularly devastating.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss...my heart goes out to you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. My prayers are with you and your family as you travel this road o grief.... it's so very hard. But there will always be someone here that understands and has ears to listen or shoulders to lean/cry on. Godspeed sweet Celty. You are forever loved.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh gosh, my heart started racing as soon as I saw your title. I am so sorry. 
Celty is way too young. He must have been an advanced soul to go through all that and leave early. That kind of cancer is so obviously aggressive, the lumps so hard :'( It is so unfair.
Be kind to yourself the firsts are always the hardest. 
Sending prayers of love and light to you both as you begin your healing journey.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope you had a wonderful last few months with him. They are all heartbreakers, but the love and joy prevail as the sadness lessons. Keep breathing, meditate, exercise and eat well and stay hydrated. Caring for yourself will help you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, its so very hard. Your Celty is watching over you and knows how much you love him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I am also deeply sorry for your loss. 

Hope you'll take at least a little comfort in the fact you got to give him a great summer he wouldn't have had without your providing everything he needs.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm am SO sorry to hear of your loss...I'm tearing up right now for you. We went thru that agressive cancer with my Golden Mindy but she was 8 years old. I'll nevr forget seeing her walk into the Vets office all on her own that last hour of her life. She did not want any help but was brave up until the end just like your precious boy. All I can say is you were blessed to share your life with Celty. And it may sound strange, but he will *always* be with you. Celty is in your heart and soul and you will be reminded of that even by the simplest thing...like the sound of a gentle breeze, a bird chirping..just listen and he is there with you! Please know that my thoughts are prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Celty. Five is way too young.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all again for the amazing support. Each message seems to help a little.

Today was so much harder. I had to leave my house which felt better. I just still can't believe all of this has really happened. He is everywhere. I just keeping thinking he's just outside in one of his many favorite holes he likes to stay cool in. Total disbelief.

My poor Murph is so lost. I know he too will be ok but watching him is just as heartbreaking. They were the same age and did just about everything together. He just keeps looking at me and looks almost as empty as Celt but its different.

Well hopefully tomorrow will be a little better.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So very sorry.
You should stay around the forum. It helps.
People here have loved and lost, and our hearts will never be the same without our Goldens.
One of our forum friends, "Spencer's Mom" lost her baby at an equally young age as your boy. 
I am so sorry your time together was so brief.
My Homer too, thought he was a lap dog, despite being a big 100 pound boy as well.
He was my love. I still miss him everyday. So special are these babies.
Stay around. 
Robin


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Celty. 5 is way too young, Murph will help you get through it. We never have them long enough.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

How sad for you.
How unfair.
My condolences.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

There are so many threads at Bridge section I feel to say "Sorry" is just not good enough but have no words anything else to say. My heart is aching for you, I always have hope that those young once fighting that evil will be strong to win that battle but doesn't happen so often. The only thing left is love in our hearts and memories. And we did love them the most.
Hugs.

Run free sweet boy, run fast and strong.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Celty. He was way too young, it's just heartbreaking. We lost our first golden young too and it truly is devastating. All I can say is that time really will help you a little and you will be able to concentrate on all the wonderful memories you have of him. Also, stick around on this forum. The support that we received on here after losing Daisy was overwhelming and we will always be grateful to the kind people on here. My heart goes out to you, take care.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

HolDaisy,

I'm so sorry to read your story. How sad and so fast. It's so unfair for these babies to have such a short life. Daisy was so beautiful my heart aches for you both. 

I'm really not doing well at all and only feel ok out of the house. Hopefully it will get better. He was just so special and had these eyes that were so georgous and he'd look right at you. He was so explosive like most goldens it's just unbearable. 

Thanks for you all for the continues support. I definitely plan on staying on the forum. To support others and share my memories at some point.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Celty. I lost my Cooper three months ago today - he had just turned six years old. Though it has gotten a little easier, there isn't a day that has gone by that I haven't cried or miss him. It's really hard for me because there is a void in my life now without him. You're right, it is easier when you are out of the house. It's easier for me, also. But coming home, is very hard. It just takes tim, I guess. It seems so unfair when they're still so young. Losing them at any age is hard. But, when we expect them to live longer -we'll, it just not fair.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you, knowing the pain that you are feeling. I remember needing to get out of the house, to go far, far away. Time will heal, and little by little, when you think about Celty, you will remember the happy times.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Words are never enough, but please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. HUGS


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I just looked at his picture and he was truly a vey beautiful boy. I can also see what you meant by his eyes. So very, very soulful.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved Celty. It's so tragic to lose him at such a young age. Keeping you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

*Heartfelt Sorrow*

Jaime,

Such a sad, sad story, especially since he was only 5. My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. Our family lost our dear Annie six months ago to cancer. She was 8, which is still far too young. It was the hemangio form and hit us one day with no warning. Not a single day has gone by that I haven't thought of Annie, and I'm sure the same will be true for you and Celty. He sounds like such a wonderful dog, but I'm sure you gave him enough love and attention in 5 years that he always felt like a very special dog. Losing a golden is gut-wrenching since they are such people-pleasers. We have a new puppy now, who is at my feet as I type this. I will never forget my Annie (our first golden), but Ellie is making the days brighter. I hope your days will get a little brighter as time goes on. For now, I and so many others hurt with you. Tom


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss... too young. I remember Celty. I really like him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost two of my golden boys to cancer at the age of five, and I know how hard it is. Try to think of the happy times you had together. Again, I'm so sorry, I wish I could ease your pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Celty, my heart goes out to you.

Celty was such a beautiful boy. 

I know the pain and loss too well you are feeling right now. I've been through it too many times. 

It never gets any easier, if we didn't love them so much and they didn't mean so much to us, it wouldn't hurt so much. 

I do know this, our lives are so much better because they were a part of it. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so so sorry to hear about your Celty....It's hard to let them go, even though they are no longer in pain...Tomorrow will be my first anniversary of letting my Nitey go....He was 13, and that was way too soon in my eyes...I also had to let my Nash go 5 mos. later, he def. felt the pain of losing Nitey as well...I sometimes wonder if it was a broken heart that took him, instead of the cancer..They're pictured below....Try to keep you Celty's memory alive, with pictures, and a lil memorial to him...it helped me...both my boys are in my family room with me..I feel a comfort in that...take care....5 is way way too young.... (((hugs))


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nash666,

That is so sad to have lost one let alone two so close. I can't even imagine that. I too worry about my Murph and his broken heart. My husbands grandparents passed within three weeks of each other and we always say he was just too heart broken. Nitey and Nash were beautiful. Looks like you have a new furr baby. I hope it helps to lesson the void or at least keep you busy. Celty is everywhere in my house and it will stay that way.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Celty - he is now making many new friends at the bridge as he continues to watch over you. Our thoughts are with you

Run free Celty


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry, it can be so hard. I understand... You are in the right place, you are not alone. My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's been just over two weeks and feels like ages ago. I miss my Celty so much. He was best companion and while my house is full I still feel lonely without him. He really was the man of the house (shhhh don't tell my husband) and I'm lost without him. I just can't believe he's really gone. I keep looking in his favorite spots expecting to see him but he's gone. My heart is blending for him. He must be shaking his head if he can see his kingdom. There are bunnies and squirrels running everywhere. He would be going bonkers. Murph could care less but he's also depressed poor thing. I take murph everywhere and try to pick up his spirits but he's always been a dogs dog and not too much of a people guy (story for another day). Anyway just unloading my feelings. Seriously thinking about getting another golden after the holidays.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. May God bless you with His peace and comfort.


----------



## David E. (Sep 25, 2013)

valibin said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your Celty. I lost my Cooper three months ago today - he had just turned six years old. Though it has gotten a little easier, there isn't a day that has gone by that I haven't cried or miss him. It's really hard for me because there is a void in my life now without him. You're right, it is easier when you are out of the house. It's easier for me, also. But coming home, is very hard. It just takes tim, I guess. It seems so unfair when they're still so young. Losing them at any age is hard. But, when we expect them to live longer -we'll, it just not fair.


We, too, are so sorry for your loss of Celty. And your Cooper, also, valibin. There are not enough words to describe the loss that you have endured. We, as well as many members here, understand the pain you are suffering and the void that is in your lives. We lost our beloved Teddy to Hemangiosarcoma just 2 months ago today, he was only 6 years old; we still hurt and cry many tears. But this forum does help. May Jesus ease your pain soon. Run free and painless Celty and Cooper!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's been over a month now and there is not a day that passes that I don't ache for my baby. I honestly still can't believe this all happened. I met his father the other day and spent hours with him. His personality was so similar I actually found it comforting in a strange way. I have been working in an album which has brought so many smiles to my face. One thing I didn't realize was he is in almost every picture I have of my son. I knew they were buddies and Celt was always with us but I guess I didn't realize that he was ALWAYS there. My other guy Murph is kind of a loner (rough start in life) and he's hardly in the pics except with Celty. We're working on that but he's so depressed. 

We have decides to get a puppy and will have him before Christmas. Everyone says we're crazy but they don't get it. I will never replace Celt but can only hope my heart will be open again totally in love. Plus murph needs a buddy and puppies grow fast. Anyway just needed to vent & update


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You certainly won't find anyone here saying you are crazy for opening your hearts to another pup - people who have never known the love that is given so unconditionally will never understand the sense of loss and hurt that we feel.


Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.​ 
My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.​ 
I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.​ 
I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.​ 
I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.​ 
When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.​ 
I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace!​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Celty*



Jaime2061 said:


> It's been over a month now and there is not a day that passes that I don't ache for my baby. I honestly still can't believe this all happened. I met his father the other day and spent hours with him. His personality was so similar I actually found it comforting in a strange way. I have been working in an album which has brought so many smiles to my face. One thing I didn't realize was he is in almost every picture I have of my son. I knew they were buddies and Celt was always with us but I guess I didn't realize that he was ALWAYS there. My other guy Murph is kind of a loner (rough start in life) and he's hardly in the pics except with Celty. We're working on that but he's so depressed.
> 
> We have decides to get a puppy and will have him before Christmas. Everyone says we're crazy but they don't get it. I will never replace Celt but can only hope my heart will be open again totally in love. Plus murph needs a buddy and puppies grow fast. Anyway just needed to vent & update


I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT CELTY! I agree that nobody here will ever say you are crazy. I don't think I could live without the love of a dog!


----------

